# Ask for confirmation before changing channel?



## Sandbomb (Mar 17, 2010)

Sometimes when I am watching live TV, I want to be able to fast-forward through the commercials. In order to do this, I pause the live program and watch a recorded show so that when I come back to the live program, I have a buffer through which I can skip ahead. (I call this buffer "TiVo Time")

Every once in a while, I accidentally hit or drop the remote, causing the channel to change and, to my dismay, the loss of my TiVo Time. This is especially frustrating when it happens during the 4th quarter of a sporting event. 

Wouldn't it be possible for TiVo to ask for confirmation when I change the channel if I'm behind live TV? I can't be the only one who has thought about this. If my rambling is difficult to understand, please let me know and I will do my best to clarify.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Just hit the record button before viewing other content, then you don't need to try and manage the buffer or worry about a slippery remote.

For me, I would not need another interruption before changing a channel just because I happened to use the buffer to review material.


----------



## psppsp (Sep 4, 2007)

I would love this feature as well. I think it would even be better if you could set it so that it only asked you if you were not realtime. I think that would minimize the inconveniance of the prompt, but also minimize the oops factor when you have a show paused.

With a 2 year old in the house we have to be very careful where we set the remote when we have something paused.


----------



## psppsp (Sep 4, 2007)

jrtroo said:


> Just hit the record button before viewing other content, then you don't need to try and manage the buffer or worry about a slippery remote.


That doesn't always work when viewing sporting events because of the annoying nature of how TiVo determines what you're trying to record.

Say a football game is scheduled from 12-3, and you notice at 3:02 that the game has gone into overtime. If you hit the record button it will clear out your whole buffer exept for the time from 3:00-3:02 as TiVo assumes your trying to record the show that starts at 3.


----------



## ElPuerco (Jul 13, 2003)

psppsp said:


> With a 2 year old in the house we have to be very careful where we set the remote when we have something paused.


This has happened to us TWICE today for the same reason!

TiVo could be smart about this - if a remote button has been hit in the past, say, 15 minutes, then prompt. It could maybe even check if the show being watched probably has commercials or not and factor that in.


----------

